# Survival Seed Vault Product Review



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

Since they advertise on here and since the wife and I purchased one last July, I thought I would give you an update and review. The can was stored for six months in our refrigerator before my Dear wife could not stand our cold winter any longer and we purchased some seed starter trays, all the trimmings, and she went to work. 

She planted peas, peppers, carrots, tomatoes, cucumbers, and zucchini from our vault kit and within just a few days every single seed sprouted. Not a single failed seed from the whole planting! So now, we have a whole bunch of rapidly (and I do mean rapidly) growing plants taking over nearly every southern exposure window in our home. The plants are very healthy looking and at this point, I would highly recommend the vault. We obviously haven't planted everything as there is supposed to be enough for a one acre garden. I believe there is enough for that too. The can reseals nicely to save what you do not plant.

We will likely purchase another one or two to store and share/barter with in the future. I can recommend this to you at this time. I will try to update this in a couple of months as we start to get some of the early peas.


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Sprouting life*

What is the "shelf-life" of these seeds supposed to be?


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

The container says 5+ years at room temperature. Longer if refrigerated. I believe I saw one review on Amazon that mentioned 7 years if refrigerated, but you would have to check with the company to verify that.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

I primarily use my phone to browse the forums, so I don't often get ads. Would someone post a link to the product for completeness? Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone usi


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I have one but didnt want to crack the seal and use them up to check the viability of the seed.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Don't forget that those survival companies get their bulk seed from somewhere!


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

The link for the company is:

My Patriot Supply

I did send them a couple of emails before I purchased mine with questions, including the question about where the seeds come from and received prompt replies. As to that question, they told me that what they do not produce themselves, they get from the most trusted suppliers they can find. They seemed very straightforward and honest to me, so I purchased their product. Also, inside the can is a brochure on how to harvest and save the seeds, but I am currently researching books to add on the subject. Every little bit helps.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for the review. I've been thinking about ordering from them.

http://www.***************.com/Articles.asp?ID=245

Why won't the forum let the link get posted?


----------

